#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  лекции Игоря Берхина

## Samura

Кто-нибудь знает где можно послушать в записи  лекции Игоря Берхина разных лет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Очевидно там, где они имеются.  :Smilie:  А поспрошать их можно, вероятно, в архивах ДО

----------

